

Sites are starting to go black in memorial of Jim Weirich - milesf

Add others in the comments
======
milesf
[http://www.neo.com/](http://www.neo.com/)

[http://columbusrb.com/](http://columbusrb.com/)

[http://www.fvrb.org](http://www.fvrb.org)

